# Catalina Capri 26 for Sea of Cortez



## monark192 (Jul 14, 2000)

My longer term plans call for heading south and around into the Sea of Cortez for the season. My question concerns weather or not my current boat, a Capri 26, is suitable or should I look elsewhere?

I am intrigued by the looks and reputation of the Pacific Seacraft 27 (but not by cost). Any experiences in similar boats of of similar boats seen there would be appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve just partnered on a Dana 24 (the smaller sister to the Pacific Seacraft Orion 27'') We found a used boat at a fair price (for a Dana). Yes the Pacific Seacraft vessels are expensive, but very strong. Trailering from inland to the Sea of Cortez, San Juans/inside passage, and Bahamas are on the agenda for this boat.


----------

